# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  الرجاء فلاش سامسونج gt-s3770

## soolo

الرجاء فلاش سامسونج gt-s3770 الويفي لا شتغل ويعيد تشغيل كلما اردت استخدام الويفي هل من الممكن المساعدة من فضلكم ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## gevarahindi

*صديق يالفلاشه هاي عن طريق بوكس*

----------

